#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  10 activities robots cant do better than human

## Bhavya

There is a growing debate insisting that AI or robots will sooner or later eliminate the majority of works and businesses as we identify them currently. But there are certain things that robots cant do like humans here in this article you can find some activities which robots cant do better than humans.

----------

